# Is there any room for humans???



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely Lola!










Nina is not that big... Lol! She looks huge here 










Complete with head tilt


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

To die for!!! All the pics. Nina does look big there. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> To die for!!! All the pics. Nina does look big there.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


She really does!! Camera adds 10lbs! Haha! No seriously Lola was much further back..


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> She really does!! Camera adds 10lbs! Haha! No seriously Lola was much further back..


The hair also adds girth 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She does have a big face compared to little bare face Lola!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ohhh little nina - she looks so eager to please with that adorable little puppy face.
Lola - laid back & as cool as ever!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Little Nina is quite the poser love the way she tilts her head. She did look big there and Lola looked smaller They both seem to adore your couch!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Beautiful. Nina although maybe aided by the camera is growing so fast, super cute and Lola as always the lovely lady.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm usually taking up a small portion until these guys decide they want more space. But look what they did tonight. Lexi fit herself right in between Beemer's legs like a jigsaw.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely! You can't tell where one poo ends and the other begins


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Where are you sat Ruth? The floor lol ... I love how your cushions have been moved to decorate the back of the sofa xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Karen, the cushions had to be moved.. Nina thinks they are toys 

She's a monkey!! Hehe.. I'm on the floor taking pics! Tonight I'm in the middle!! Love it!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah love them....and wow what an illusion...nina looks huge


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

Beautiful girls! Love them both!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Not much room

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Not much room
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I had trouble seeing you with all those toys and poo's and the cat I would be awake all night I don't know how you do it! Jake and Willow are adorable though love Jake and the stuffed toy


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I had trouble seeing you with all those toys and poo's and the cat I would be awake all night I don't know how you do it! Jake and Willow are adorable though love Jake and the stuffed toy


He can't sleep without those two toys. He goes looking for them at bed time! Hubby took this to remind me why I can't have number three. No room. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> He can't sleep without those two toys. He goes looking for them at bed time! Hubby took this to remind me why I can't have number three. No room.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


So cute that he needs his toys to sleep I think I see a spot in between Willow and Jake where a baby poo might fit


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Not much room
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Looks like there is no room for hubby!! And he's bigger than a Cockapoo - so I think you could squeeze another little Cockapoo in there  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Looks like there is no room for hubby!! And he's bigger than a Cockapoo - so I think you could squeeze another little Cockapoo in there  x


Well I do have to let hubby sleep in the room so no space for any more  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm gonna start calling you lot the Royle Family ... Sitting on that sofa all day with square eyes watching all that TV!!!   

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol!!!

I know Mairi.. That's the start of it now.. Long dark winter evenings in front of the box!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Well I do have to let hubby sleep in the room so no space for any more
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


There's definitely room for a little one! You hardly take up any space!!


----------

